# --depclean wywala pakiety profilowe.

## Pryka

Jak w temacie, depclean próbuje usilnie wywalić mi dwa pakiety należące do mojego profilu(nano i less)

```
!!! 'app-editors/nano' (virtual/editor) is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

 app-editors/nano

    selected: 2.3.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

!!! 'sys-apps/less' (virtual/pager) is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

 sys-apps/less

    selected: 445-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

```

Wie ktoś czemu tak się dzieje?

Wiem, że można je dodać do pliku world ale to nie jest rozwiązanie, --depclean powinien je zostawić w spokoju nawet jak ich nie ma w world.

----------

## SlashBeast

w secie system masz virtual/editor zamiast nano (od jakiegos czasu), najwyrazniej jakis edytor juz masz (np. w world) i ta zaleznosc jest spelniona, tak wiec depclean chce wywalic nano. Sprawdz set profile i /usr/portage/virtual/editor/editor-0.ebuild.

Podobnie z less, ja go sobie dodalem do world file.

----------

## Pryka

Mam gedita w world, od zawsze go tam miałem, ale to edytor graficzny. W secie jest mowa o tekstowych.

```

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="|| ( app-editors/nano

        app-editors/dav

        app-editors/e3

        app-editors/ee

        app-editors/efte

        app-editors/elvis

        app-editors/emacs

        app-editors/emacs-vcs

        app-editors/emact

        app-editors/ersatz-emacs

        app-editors/fe

        app-editors/vim

        app-editors/gvim

        app-editors/jasspa-microemacs

        app-editors/jed

        app-editors/joe

        app-editors/jove

        app-editors/le

        app-editors/levee

        app-editors/lpe

        app-editors/mg

        app-editors/ne

        app-editors/ng

        app-editors/nvi

        app-editors/qemacs

        app-editors/teco

        app-editors/uemacs-pk

        app-editors/vile

        app-editors/elvis

        app-editors/emacs

        app-editors/emacs-vcs

        app-editors/emact

        app-editors/ersatz-emacs

        app-editors/fe

        app-editors/vim

        app-editors/gvim

        app-editors/jasspa-microemacs

        app-editors/jed

        app-editors/joe

        app-editors/jove

        app-editors/le

        app-editors/levee

        app-editors/lpe

        app-editors/mg

        app-editors/ne

        app-editors/ng

        app-editors/nvi

        app-editors/qemacs

        app-editors/teco

        app-editors/uemacs-pk

        app-editors/vile

        app-editors/xemacs

        app-editors/zile

        app-misc/mc[edit]

        dev-lisp/cmucl

        mail-client/pine

        sys-apps/ed )"

```

Czyli co jedyne wyjście to world?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zadnego edytora z tego virtuala nie masz w systemie? Az sie wierzyc nie chce. Moze nie byc w worldzie ale jako zaleznosc do innego pakietu.

----------

## Pryka

Nie mam oprócz nano i gedita nic:

```
qlist app-editors -I

app-editors/gedit

app-editors/nano
```

PS. Z tej listy miałem tylko MC, ale po jego wywaleniu nic się nie zmienia:

```
app-misc/mc[edit]

dev-lisp/cmucl

mail-client/pine

sys-apps/ed 
```

----------

## Andrzej1309

Dokładnie to samo miałem.

Dwa rozwiązania:

- ręcznie dopisać do world

- emerge nano less

----------

## Pryka

Wiem o tych rozwiązaniach i już o nich pisałem wyżej, to jest raczej obejście problemu. Poczekam może ktoś ma inny pomysł. Tak czy siak dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------

## lazy_bum

Błąd 367611. Problem był też poruszany na gentoo-user.

----------

